# Race next Saturday



## lucy123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just entered another race next Saturday 16th to keep me fit and focused. Its only 3k but its better than nothing. Husband is doing 10k at the same time but I am a bit in pain with a niggling side at the moment so thought I would play it safe - still its better than just standing watching him and will burn a few calories if I run quickly enough.

I am planning on starting my half marathon training very soon.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck Lucy!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck Lucy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 6, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Good luck Lucy



Thank you all.

I think when this one is out of the way I need to start thinking of doing a 10k!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck with the race on saturday


----------

